# Congratulations Pocketfisherman



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The winning photo in the April contest was the beautiful little kitty submitted by Pocketfisherman. It was a close call and he pulled it out in the end just nipping Capt Rick's very nicely done fishing motif. Karen's lovely B&W shell portrait rounded out the top three. Congratulations again Pocket and also to everyone else who entered and took part in the contest. Now get ready for May.
James


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pic, what was the subject?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Pocketfisherman! it's a great photo. rosesm

the subject was 'Flash' Arlon. a flash had to be used for the image entered. it got me working a learning new things on my camera. 

thanks for all you are doing James. rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Pocketfisherman, good deal...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Pocketfisherman and to all those who entered. It was a hard choice to pick a winner. They were all great.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

So what's next? I wanna play!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you all for your votes. I did not think I had much of a chance this month when I saw all the fine pictures put up by others.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Y'all did good.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great chocie, good shot.... You captured that expression so very well. Rich


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Congrats Pocketfisherman, That is one 2 cool cat. I love the crop and the super fine focus. Great photo.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats PF! My favorite, but I like the one with the eyes done blue also!


----------

